# How do you pronounce "sous-vide"?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Having a talk with someone and they kept saying what sounded to me like Soo Vee. I just didn't get it, until I finally did, and then I couldn't help but say "Ooohhhh, Soo VeeD". But then I heard the person say Soo Vee again several times. The other day I watched a video and again the author said Soo Vee. 

Do all Americans say Soo Vee? 

If yes, any idea why? It sounds to me like they're stopping to talk right in the middle of the word.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Never heard _soo vee_, however, I do know some friends that believe all French words end with silent characters /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

Whether I'm correct or not, I've always said _soo veed_


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

PeteMcCracken said:


> Never heard _soo vee_, however, I do know some friends that believe all French words end with silent characters /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif
> 
> Whether I'm correct or not, I've always said _soo veed_


Well you're correct. Thanks for your comment though, I believe your first sentence is probably explaining why some say "soo vee". To me it kinda sounds like saying "bah" when you want to say "bad".... weird! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

French Fries said:


> Well you're correct. Thanks for your comment though, I believe your first sentence is probably explaining why some say "soo vee". To me it kinda sounds like saying "bah" when you want to say "bad".... weird! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


Maybe they're from Bahstan? (It is difficult to even come up with a spelling to represent how some from Boston, MA pronounce many words /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

FF, was it an American that you had been talking to?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, both the person I was talking to and the video I saw were American people. Here's the video: 



 (I have seen Jacob posting here before).


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I pronounce it sous vide


----------



## li4m79 (Dec 26, 2012)

I say soo vee..... I'm british.....


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I wonder where the "soo vee" pronunciation came from...


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

lack of enlightenment


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

*Maybe they're from Bahstan? (It is difficult to even come up with a spelling to represent how some from Boston, MA pronounce many words







)*

A high-school friend was from Nahant, a town on a neck of land sticking out into the north side of Boston Bay. He said the only way you could pronounce it "correctly" was to have grown up there, and I believed him. The only way I could approximate how he said it was to say something close to *Nuh-honk* while holding my nose shut with one hand and barely sounding the "k".

That's as close as I can come to spelling it. There are, indeed, a lot of words like that around the Boston area.

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

